# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Sybase IQ 12.5 tables size

## Oratorio

salut

avez-vous une requte qui donne la liste de toutes les tables y compris systme avec leur taille  ? de prfrence la taille des index aussi

----------


## Fabien Celaia

a risque d'tre dur sur IQ : la table n'existe physiquement pas. Il ne s'agit que de vue sur des colonnes . Le sockage ne se fait pas par tuple, mais par colonnes.

Pour lister les tables, il y a  SYS.SYSTAB

Source : http://infocenter.sybase.com/help/to...555447375.html

----------

